# I have shingles :(



## jkath (Sep 2, 2008)

...and it hurts. I thought you weren't supposed to get this till you were older...darn.
At least I caught it and am on meds now, but the doc says I may be in pain for either 3-5 weeks, or a few months.  I'm so sad, because I have to cancel things I've been looking forward to. I just don't want to give anyone chickenpox.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope you get better soon. 
I don't even know what shingles are..... my dad used to say to me when I was a kid, "Don't sit on the cold ground or you'll get shingles". I gotta look this one up. I didn't think it was around anymore.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 2, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that.  I understand it can be very painful.  Hope you get over it quickly,


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that Jkath. I am wishing you the speediest recovery possible!

pacanis, if I am not mistaken, shingles is the adult version of chicken pox. When you are a kid you get chicken pox. When you are an adult you get shingles which is quite a bit more serious.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 2, 2008)

can you lay over the hole in my roof on friday? it's supposed to rain...  
j/k j.

sorry to hear it. hope you feel better soon. 


or get a job in roofing.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 2, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I hope you get better soon.
> I don't even know what shingles are..... my dad used to say to me when I was a kid, "Don't sit on the cold ground or you'll get shingles". I gotta look this one up. I didn't think it was around anymore.


 


Shingles (herpes zoster)


----------



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2008)

I just saw something this morning about chicken pox being greatly reduced since vaccinations started in 1995. I had chicken pox as a kid, second grade I think. I wonder if I have immunities for shingles because of that....

jkath, did you ever have chicken pox?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh NO! My mother had them and she was old.  She suffered really bad.  My mother was person who never complained until she got the shingles.  Evidently they are looking for relief for people who get them.  My one brother got shot to avoid them but doctor said 50-50 chance.  I won't forget my mother complaining long after they had subsided.  I am sure sorry to hear this, you are young person to be getting shingles.  Only thing that relieved our mother was pain pills, kind of went out of her mind with the pain.  Her shingles were mostly on her back where she could not reach to put on any medicine. 

jkath, you have to take it easy.  Cannot keep up with 'normal' things.  You have good family, I am sure and hope they understand.  I am hoping that your experience with them will be short.  What made  you discover them?  How did you become aware of them?  I don't recall any itching just pain.  Regardless when you get them, still a shock.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Shingles (herpes zoster)


 
Wholly crap. That's some serious stuff.
And having chickenpox makes you _prone_ to getting it... wonderful....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 2, 2008)

No Fair!!! Never been there, but I know those who have!! Not Fun!!!!!
Take care of yourself...take your medications..follow doctor's order to minimize pain, and duration....I hear Gumbo works wonders...especially made by Uncle Bob!!
Hang in there.......


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Wholly crap. That's some serious stuff.
> And having chickenpox makes you _prone_ to getting it... wonderful....


Wow I always thought that if you had Chicken Pox then you could not (in most cases) get shingles. Looks like I was very wrong.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 2, 2008)

Actually, I think you have to have already had chickenpox in order to get shingles. It's a re-activation of the same virus.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 2, 2008)

GB said:


> Wow I always thought that if you had Chicken Pox then you could not (in most cases) get shingles. Looks like I was very wrong.


 
Yeah, where's that phobia thread.....


----------



## sattie (Sep 2, 2008)

Awe jkath... I'm sorry!!  That has to be a bummer.  My prayers for a speedy recovery are with you!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 2, 2008)

Jkath,
so sorry that you're hurting..Take good care and get lots of rest and prayers that this goes away soon.
kadesma


----------



## ronjohn55 (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww No!   Get well soon Jkath!


----------



## Dina (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear jkath.  It doesn't necessarily happen to older people.  I got it when I was pregnant with my first child at 26.  I couldn't take any meds so I applied cornstarch to alleviate the itching and burning.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## miniman (Sep 2, 2008)

Get well soon. Take it easy.


----------



## Mama (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that jkath.  I hope you get over it quickly.


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for the nice thoughts! It is so appreciated!



buckytom said:


> can you lay over the hole in my roof on friday? it's supposed to rain...  j/k j.
> or get a job in roofing.


You know, I almost put  in my original posting, "and no, buckytom, I won't be roofing today" .... you are such a goof!


For those who didn't read the info link, (thank you ladycook!) if you had chickenpox as a kid (which I did, and it was a horrific case at age 2½, thanks to my kindergarten aged sister who "shared") the virus lays dormant in you. It stays in you and rears it's ugly head when your body has something major, like cancer, surgery, etc. I haven't had any major things that would cause my immune system to get weak, but who knows...I'm always on the go, and stress is a daily issue that I choose not to let me get down. The problem is, the virus is airborne & contagious, and I could give chickenpox to people, especially pregnant women and small kids.

*For those who are 60 and above:* if you've had chickenpox, please consider getting the shingles vaccine. They generally don't give it out to younger people.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 2, 2008)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{jkath}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

I do hope you get better quickly!!  Thinking of you and will probably giggle all day long from the image of you on bt's roof in the pouring rain - looking beautiful, even then!


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 2, 2008)

been there too. hot soaks or showers and ibuprofen helped a lot.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 2, 2008)

If you get it at young age, can you get them again?  This is something entirely new to me and have only heard mostly when you get older and your immune system is weak.  No one really has clue how these things get transferred for sure.  since our mother got it I am going to get vaccine considering it won't interfere with all the other t hings going on with me.  So many of the problems I have are dealing with the immune system.  Main reason I am here so often is preparing meals that are being fixed with fresh ingredients. When the first doctor told me had life threatening disease, he advised not to dwell on it, eat right, avoid stress, and exercise.  This doctor is still around and I trust him but he is getting up there too and then what?  Like everything else, pray that you get good replacement.  

This is sure shock to me about young person getting them.  Like I always tell you, t here are times I think I am living in another world.  Just  trying to keep up with what I have going on around here.  Thoughts and prayers for your speedy recovery.


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2008)

robo, I can't imagine being in hot water. My sister's been a nurse for an elderly care facility and she called yesterday to make sure I was only taking tepid showers (instead of my routine hot bath each night). She said the heat makes it worse. hmmm

ITK - yes, you can get it more than once. My Grandma's doctor had it multiple times by the time he treated her for it, thus the gloves, mask, etc.


----------



## luvs (Sep 2, 2008)

awww, jkath. i figure your such a great host, those dagnabbin shingles decided to drop by & say hi. host. get well soon!!


----------



## simplicity (Sep 2, 2008)

jkath,  I've also had them so I can identify.  I resorted to natural medicine when the prescription didn't seem to help.  Don't know if it was the right choice.  There just isn't any cure.

My daughter had them when she was about 20, so although aging might make them more likely, we can get them at any age.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 2, 2008)

My mom had them and she said it was just _awful_. She had 2 bands around her torso, but apparently you can get it anywhere. Where is yours jkath?

As a side suggestion, if yours becomes horribly painful, perhaps you could explore acupuncture or self-hypnosis. I haven't ever had acupuncture, but I used self-hypnosis for the births of all of my children and it worked perfectly for me. Maybe I'm just very susceptible to hypnosis but I know it can work. I was taught self-hypnosis techniques as a teenager. HTH


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2008)

Good info, FM.
Mine's on my lower back.
Weird thing, I learned that the name is originally derived from the latin word meaning belt or sash, since that's where it usually starts.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 2, 2008)

when my late mother was told she had aids, the bad stuff began. shingles was one of them. she suffered very much.  a blood transfusion for surgery gave her aids over ten years before she had symptoms. said she could deal with it but shingles were just over whelmed her weak immune system.speedy recovery, take all the medical help you can get.babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 2, 2008)

Owww, that's a tough place, jkath. My mom said anything touching the area was terribly painful. She _lived_ in very loose fitting sleep shirts and babydoll-type dresses while she had it. Hers took about 3 months to clear up completely but it began to get better after 5 or 6 weeks. I'm so sorry to hear you will be having to deal with this. But I guess it means you'll be here a lot, right?

It's a puzzling disorder, isn't it? Scientists hoped that the chickenpox vaccine would eliminate this disorder, but apparently even people who have been vaccinated against chickenpox as children can still get shingles. They haven't gotten old enough for researchers to tell if they get it less frequently than the people who have gotten the "wild" strain.

There seems to be some protection from getting shingles if a person who has already had chickenpox is around children with active chickenpox periodically. It seems to act as a kind of booster to acquired immunity to the herpes zoster virus. However, there are fewer children who get chickenpox now (so little chance for exposure to them) and the incidence of shingles is rising.

Anyway, one thing's for sure - it's a crappy thing to get!!!


----------



## Constance (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, bless your heart, honey! I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## JMediger (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you have shingles JKath ... I know when my mom had them not much helped (except complaining about the pain and discomfort).  Feel free to vent here if you need to!  Feel better soon!


----------



## momerlyn (Sep 2, 2008)

I had them in my 40s. Will never forget sitting in the sun at my nephew's outdoor college graduation, in the HEAT, and absolutely miserable. It took a long time for me to get them diagnosed, cuz I  didn't think it was something to show the dr. The usual path for shingles is along a nerve branch on the torso, but mine were on my thigh. Couldn't wear pants, had to wear dresses, and no pantyhose... oh the pain!

My dad had 'em too. I wonder if it runs in families?

Here's hoping they leave you quickly.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 2, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> been there too. hot soaks or showers and ibuprofen helped a lot.


 

what about rain? 

just don't let mama run you a "lukewarm" bath. you could hard boil an egg in her tub...


----------



## Mama (Sep 2, 2008)

Buckytom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 2, 2008)

"robo, I can't imagine being in hot water." 

obviously you will know what works for you personally. I found the water jets of the shower helped, (and the hotter the better) and I found sleeping on the area was better than not. 

Whatever works, I hope you find relief from the annoyance and discomfort.


----------



## The Z (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear (read) about your situation J...  I hope all goes well and that you're a fast healer. 

M


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> There seems to be some protection from getting shingles if a person who has already had chickenpox is around children with active chickenpox periodically. It seems to act as a kind of booster to acquired immunity to the herpes zoster virus.


I had no idea! That is so very interesting!

The good news is, it's only temporary


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 2, 2008)

So sorry jkath....
I never know what to say to someone hurting when I don't know a thing about the hurt.... 
but I hope you will be alright? 
Dang I'm no good at I hope you feel better.... 
But I hope you do!!!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 2, 2008)

alright.......JKath..........hope that you feel better soon.........will be willing you to do so.........kick butt..........not fair......you're strong, Girl!!!  Go!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 2, 2008)

DH had shingles when he was 22. It went up the right side of his throat, and side of his face, near his ear. He was in pain for a while. He still has dead nerves on that side.
I hope you get well real soon, J!!!


----------



## QSis (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm sorry you are going through this, jkath.

I've heard that they can be nasty, so I hope you can find ways to be more comfortable with traditional and/or non -traditional medicines as you are healing.

Wish I could make you something to eat (or drink) to take your mind off it!

What do you have a hankering for?

Lee


----------



## Alix (Sep 2, 2008)

OW!!! Are you on an antiviral? I hope so, and lots of pain drugs. 

Ken had it when the girls were little and he curled up into a little fetal ball because it hurt so bad til we got him the good drugs. 

He also gave the girls chickenpox...sigh. THAT was fun. A 3 year old and an 18 month old with pox all over their poor little bodies and a husband rolling in pain. Nasty. 

Jkath, chicken soup too. For the comfort factor alone. And you can't go near anyone immune compromised for some time (I'm sure you know that though)


----------



## middie (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh Jkath that sucks. I'm so sorry. Hope you feel better soon !!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 2, 2008)

I hate hearing that you are going through this jkath.  My aunt and a friend both got shingles.  I didn't realize someone with shingles could give someone chickenpox, but I did know that if you are prone to shingles you can get it by being around someone with chickenpox.

Once my friend and I were at a school function (our kids went to school together, and I babysat her kids)--I think it was the talent show.  Suddenly the woman in front of us starts talking, loud enough for us to hear, to the woman next to her, saying that even though her kid (in her lap and running around) had chickenpox, she brought him with her anyway.  I was so mad!  Now I would have said something, but then I was a little more shy.  My friend didn't say anything either.  We just prayed she wouldn't get a bout of shingles, and fortunately she didn't.

Take good care of yourself!

Barbara


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Sep 3, 2008)

i have seen my mom go thru this and do not pretend to know what it is like. i just wanted to wish you well and hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bilby (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear this JKath.  Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## linguini (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope you recover soon ... Remember to stay inside.


----------



## Happy@Cooking (Sep 3, 2008)

Feel Better Soon!!

  Julius


----------



## Lynd (Sep 4, 2008)

Ouch, that sounds pretty bad! I think we need a community doctor!


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 4, 2008)

Hugs to you Jkath - I hope you are feeling better soon!!! I've never had chicken pox, thing I am immuned to it - had the vaccine anyways - if I were there I would give you a big hug!


----------



## VickiQ (Sep 4, 2008)

OH ((JKath))) I know how they hurt!!! I had a bout with shingles several years ago and it is VERY painful!!! Hopefully it will pass soon for you!! Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## jkath (Sep 4, 2008)

linguini said:


> Remember to stay inside.


Such good advice! I have so many things I want to do and errands to run, but I do need to keep myself home.

Again, thank you all for your well wishes
The meds are working quite well.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Sep 4, 2008)

Ugh Jkath my friend got those awhile back.... he was hurting I was so surprised I did not think people got those anymore. Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear this Jkath. Now I know what shingles are I had no idea they were so painful. My question is why so many people get chicken pox when they were kids. Is it because they were not vaccinated when they were young? All I know that going back and forth overseas as a kid in the 50s and early 60s I would get every vaccination known to man. Which is why I developed a phobia to needles as you can see in the phobia threads.


----------



## jkath (Sep 4, 2008)

The chickenpox vaccine hasn't been around all that long. I believe my pediatrician first started using it when I'd already had my second child, who was born in '95. 
But, there are a lot of people who won't have their kids vaccinated, such as those who won't give their kids the MMR vac, as it has been linked to autism.


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2008)

Off topic note, I just heard on the news tonight they have definitively proven no link to autism with any childhood vaccine. Finally!

Looks like you are keeping busy jkath, are you feeling ok?


----------



## goodgiver (Sep 4, 2008)

*Shingles*

*The only way that you will not get the Shingles is if you have never had chicken pox. The chicken pox virus lays dormant until something sets it off (ergo) Shengles. However there is a vaccine for Shingles. Expensive really but well worth the money considering the fact that Shingles can be sooooo painful for such a long time. *


----------



## deelady (Sep 4, 2008)

Ouch! I'm sorry!! Glad to hear the meds are working!

I got the chicken pox at 23...worst experience of my Life!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2008)

goodgiver said:


> *The only way that you will not get the Shingles is if you have never had chicken pox.  *



Technically true, BUT you can get them concurrently. My husband never had chickenpox as a child but got shingles. Clearly he got chickenpox at the same time.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 4, 2008)

jkath said:


> The chickenpox vaccine hasn't been around all that long. I believe my pediatrician first started using it when I'd already had my second child, who was born in '95.
> But, there are a lot of people who won't have their kids vaccinated, such as those who won't give their kids the MMR vac, as it has been linked to autism.


 
Well I guess I got lucky that I never got the chicken pox perhaps it was small pox I got shots for. What was the vacinne we used to get that left the little round scar on your arm I know I got it but don't have the scar. I heard if you don't have the scar it didn't take is that true?


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't think so. I think if you get the shot, you have immunity. Some folks just didn't develop a pock on the injection site.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2008)

Alix said:


> I don't think so. I think if you get the shot, you have immunity. Some folks just didn't develop a pock on the injection site.



Waaaay off topic - my small pox was given on my back and I have that little round scar there!  

jkath - sending you lots of love and well wishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smoke king (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow jkath-a lotta love for you here-you must be doing something right!!

My prayers for your speedy recovery and good health are on their way!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 15, 2008)

Feeling better Jkath??


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 15, 2008)

Jkath, you have my sympathies as well. I have a good friend who was diagnosed just about 10 days ago. Because the outbreak started on her breast, she was afraid that it was inflammatory breast cancer, so she was almost relieved when it turned out to be non-life threatening. But she HURTS. The doctor gave her antivirals and pain meds, also some salve that is supposed to dry up the blisters. She is doing better, but the disease is more than just a rash...you have a systemic viral infection, so take it easy and get better soon.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2008)

nevermind, jkath.

karen can _your_ friend come lay over the hole in my roof?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 16, 2008)

BT, I doubt that there is ANYTHING you could do to persuade my friend to leave Mexico in favor of New Jersey, but I will certainly convey your tempting and attractive offer. Perhaps if I show her your picture.....


----------



## pdswife (Sep 16, 2008)

he is kind of cute MK... 
that might convince her!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 16, 2008)

pdswife said:
			
		

> he is kind of cute MK...
> that might convince her!



Yeah, I was thinking that...but her husband is also pretty nifty looking.....


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, i might have a hard time eplaining the new light fixtures to my wife...


----------



## DawnT (Sep 16, 2008)

j'kath, sorry to hear about the shingles.  My DD had them at age 14, no fun then either!!  Did the Dr. give you a steriod med?  That was about the only thing that really helped her with the pain.  You really need to take it as easy as possible for the next few weeks as you might think you are better, but you will flair it up if trying to do to much too soon.  Make sure you have someone rub salve on the site also, it will help!!

Dawn


----------



## Aria (Sep 16, 2008)

*I have had the Shingles*

Not pleasant.  Mine was around my waist...more on the right side.  VERY
painful and long lasting.

They did leave small scars.  Scars better than pain.  Some I have heard experience pain for many months.  It does last long.

You are not alone.  It is more common that we think.  There is a vacine to prevent...very expensive and most plans do not cover.  HORRIBLE stuff.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 16, 2008)

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol, i might have a hard time eplaining the new light fixtures to my wife...



...especially when the light fixture gets hungry....


----------

